# billing colpo biopsies,ckc,leep



## Nsteines (Jul 15, 2009)

I have a question on billing the colposcopies with biopsies and ckc ext....do you all wait on the biopsy to come back from pathology before you bill dx like you would do in skin codes? We are having a debate in our office just wanting to clear this up for our Drs.


----------



## LTibbetts (Jul 15, 2009)

We wait for the path before coding procedures.


----------



## jonvieve (Jul 21, 2009)

I do not wait and bill with the indication for the colp, just like you would for a pap.


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Jul 21, 2009)

Code whatever your documentation supports. Don't code from the pathology unless it is documented in the procedure note by provider!


----------



## jonvieve (Jul 21, 2009)

ARCPC9491 said:


> Code whatever your documentation supports. Don't code from the pathology unless it is documented in the procedure note by provider!



AR is correct.


----------

